# CRGW egg sharing- advice on timelines and when I should start



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi everyone

Myself and my partner are hoping to start the process of egg sharing. We have a week booked off in November. I was just wondering if anyone else at CRGW could let us know their timelines? I know you have the initial consultation and AMH test, but how many more appointments happen after that? When can I expect to have the egg collection?

We are a same sex couple, so will also be ordering donor sperm.

My partner is 35 so can't egg share, I will be 30 in November when we start.

Do you think I should book an initial appointment before our week off in November to have AMH test etc?

Thanks everyone- so excited and nervous at the same time. Just want to know the process before we start.

x


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi bethannora - From my experience you have the initial consultation with AMH test and scan.  You then have a treatment planning appointment where they discuss what will happen for you and work out likely dates so you'll need to have an appointment in advance for them to work out a cycle around your dates in November. It's not an exact science though so the dates can be fluid... 

I don't know if this is different for egg sharing  

Welcome to CRGW and good luck!!


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello!

In my experience it's taken longer than I planned. I'll give you my timeline as an idea, but I'm sure it can change depending on how busy they are

May 13th: called to book next available initial consultation
May 29th: initial consultation and AMH test
June 12th: AMH results ok for egg-sharing, booked next available for blood screening tests
June 13th: blood screening tests done
July 25th: blood results ok for egg-sharing, profile live

That's as far as I've gotten. They told me on July 25th that as soon as I am matched with someone they will call me up to book a treatment planning appointment. They also said that if I'm not matched within 3 months they will book me in for a treatment planning session anyway. I forgot to ask what they would do then, but other clinics seem to just proceed with IVF and freeze half the eggs if you're not matched in 3 months. I really need to ask CRGW what their stance is! I know that previously they have done it the other way around, called people in for a treatment planning session and THEN matched you, but not at the moment. 

I've been waiting 5 weeks now for a match and nothing yet. Even if i was matched tomorrow I believe they would have to wait until my next period to start me on the pill or down regging, so EC would probably not be before October or November. 

I think realistically I can expect to cycle in Dec or January right now. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

Bethannora,

I'm 19 weeks pregnant from egg sharing at CRGW and there's no way we could have afforded IVF any other way.

I went through my GP for blood screening which meant I got it done for free but it did take longer to get done. Things like my blood type I got from the Welsh Blood Service as I'm a donor, so that only took a few days. I found the Karyotype test took the longest at all most three months. But I saved £500 doing it that way.

I would definitely get your first appointment in now to get your AMH test done. Then it's just a case of a treatment planning appointment once all your tests are back. 

I got 18 eggs in the end after my first cycle was cancelled for understimming. As you can see from my signature, it worked out in the end! I did feel under pressure to grow lots of follicles and eggs as I knew I had a target to reach of 8 eggs. Also, I wanted to produce as many eggs as possible so they when they were shared, I would have enough to increase my odds. 

It's well worth doing plus I always wanted to donate my eggs. My mum donated hers in 1994 as an altruistic donor. She recently lifted her anonymity and the HFEA informed that a boy was born in 1996 from one of her eggs! I love that I have a half brother somewhere! 

Go for it and get your appointments and blood tests done ASAP to get the ball rolling!


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I wasn't matched to anybody so my eggs are chilling in their freezer (next to the chicken and the ice cream haha !)


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Scribbles, do you mind me asking if you weren't matched with anyone within the 3 month timeframe, or whether there was another reason? Just trying to find out for myself as I mentioned I'm waiting for a match! Every other post I've read seems to have people matched very quickly (from a few days to 3 weeks)


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

I just wasn't matched to anybody as far as I know, my eggs were just frozen. They haven't mentioned me being matched with anyone.


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

I was turned dwn for egg sharing at CRGW.  not sure why as i have normal amh and good afc and no fertility probs myself. xxx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Scribbles. In that case I will expect to wait until October then 

Kayla-Jade, sorry to hear that. How weird that they rejected you!


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your replies.

I have booked an appointment in for Sept 20th. Very excited and nervous at the same time. I have had my AMH levels tested in the past, and they were fine then. Fingers crossed they will be fine this time.

Bethan x


----------

